# A friend of a friend of a friend asked ...



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well .... 0310 2640 0000 3609 2284 it's just all about friends (no squids though on this one)


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

uh oh...poor guy.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Suspicious Shawn...very suspicious....I like it!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

You are relentless brutha !!! I love it !!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Potential llama on llama action alert!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Potential llama on llama action alert!


Tell me this isn't the cutest picture on Puff!! I bet your wife would frame this for you David and hang right in the living room!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Tell me this isn't the cutest picture on Puff!! I bet your wife would frame this for you David and hang right in the living room!


to hell with the living room..I dare him to put that picture up in their bedroom.....poster-sized right above the headboard.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> to hell with the living room..I dare him to put that picture up in their bedroom.....poster-sized right above the headboard.


But Pete - if he did that the lovely bride would never take her eyes off the picture and might end up whispering sweet llama thoughts in Davids ear... I was trying to give him a little bit of a chance/break?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ummmmmmmmmmmmm..why?.....they probably have all their new llama kids in bed with them anyway..you know how youngsters need to be near their mommy and daddy....so what's more piece of llama memorabilia?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Tell me this isn't the cutest picture on Puff!! I bet your wife would frame this for you David and hang right in the living room!


It probably is hanging there right above his Llama shrine.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

:crazy:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Somehow Shawn's kind deed to some poor guy became a thread about David's bride and whether or not she prefers llamas in her bed. 

This is Puff!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Somehow Shawn's kind deed to some poor guy became a thread about David's bride and whether or not she prefers llamas in her bed.
> 
> This is Puff!


Is there ever a bomb thread that doesn't go sideways at some point - LOL!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hey, at least this time it isn't about my dryer...

Anyways, the llamas actually have been under supervision for the last week or so. A very large squid (much much larger than even the Kipp llama - thong and all) has been maintaining the llama herd for me while I am away at work. So far he has kept their raiding of my liquor cabinet to a minimum (not zero, just less than before) and has made them clean up after themselves (which is nice).


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Somehow Shawn's kind deed to some poor guy became a thread about David's bride and whether or not she prefers llamas in her bed.
> 
> This is Puff!


could've been worse,Dude...at least nobody has mentioned about them doin' it "llama-style"

well..I meant until now.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> could've been worse,Dude...at least nobody has mentioned about them doin' it "llama-style"
> 
> well..I meant until now.


Oh right... llama style:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

^ that's just WRONG!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll bet that there is a squid under that pile...



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh right... llama style:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> to hell with the living room..I dare him to put that picture up in their bedroom.....poster-sized right above the headboard.


Life sized over the bed!

Can't wait to see where this lands


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> ^ that's just WRONG!!


If that's wrong, I don't want to be right....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder if we all have the same "friend". If so, someone is in a world of hurt.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh right... llama style:


Choo Choo... All abord!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh looky - Mr "I don't post my addy in my profile" chimed in!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

opcorn: Can't wait to see who gets nailed!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh looky - Mr "I don't post my addy in my profile" chimed in!


Indeed I did. And the kind of destruction the has been visiting me lately with only a couple people having my addy is bad enough. I have one to post later that I still haven't figured out if it was a bomb, trade, or buy. I have never seen worse math skills in my life "Yes teacher if you smoked cigars you would understand that 1+1=2x10x" WTF

Fine you want my addy so bad Shawn here it is.

JohnPaul S******
53** N. **** St.
Fresno, CA 93***

You happy now. :smoke2:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> Indeed I did. And the kind of destruction the has been visiting me lately with only a couple people having my addy is bad enough. I have one to post later that I still haven't figured out if it was a bomb, trade, or buy. I have never seen worse math skills in my life "Yes teacher if you smoked cigars you would understand that 1+1=2x10x" WTF
> 
> Fine you want my addy so bad Shawn here it is.
> 
> ...


Trust me - I didn't/don't need your help - I have plenty of willing cohorts and resources - LOL! Just biding my time - biding my time (I have been a little pre occupied this past week +) layball:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Trust me - I didn't/don't need your help - I have plenty of willing cohorts and resources - LOL! Just biding my time - biding my time (I have been a little pre occupied this past week +) layball:


(JohnPaul takes a slow draw from a very enjoyable CAO Brazilia Gol!)

Shawn is getting a bit pushy...

(JohnPaul contemplates pm where Shawn said he wasn't threatening him)

But Shawn seems to be really egging me on...

(JohnPaul remembers that a very smart very insane unamused bomber encourages patience)

Why the hell am I typing this...

(JohnPaul wonders if the real plan is to drive him insane)

Jokes on them. They are too late.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Indeed I did. And the kind of destruction the has been visiting me lately with only a couple people having my addy is bad enough. I have one to post later that I still haven't figured out if it was a bomb, trade, or buy. I have never seen worse math skills in my life "Yes teacher if you smoked cigars you would understand that 1+1=2x10x" WTF
> 
> Fine you want my addy so bad Shawn here it is.
> 
> ...


\Fixed it for ya!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> JohnPaul S******
> 53** N. **** St.
> Fresno, CA 93***


There are like 11 people here who will take that information and from it they will get your facebook, your blog, your personal bank account numbers, your diary from junior high, and the name of your unborn child.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> \Fixed it for ya!


It's not cool to post addy's in the open Kipp. Thanks a lot.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There are like 11 people here who will take that information and from it they will get your facebook, your blog, your personal bank account numbers, your diary from junior high, and the name of your unborn child.


I already have all but the last. But I think his name is going to be Richard.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Indeed I did. And the kind of destruction the has been visiting me lately with only a couple people having my addy is bad enough. I have one to post later that I still haven't figured out if it was a bomb, trade, or buy. I have never seen worse math skills in my life "Yes teacher if you smoked cigars you would understand that 1+1=2x10x" WTF
> 
> Fine you want my addy so bad Shawn here it is.
> 
> ...


HA!!!!!....you fell into yet another sinister Puff trap,Sir.....with my resources and access to Postal information, I should be able discern a viable delivery address from that in no time.

when are these guys gonna learn that nobody....*AND THE HERFABOMBER MEANS NOBODY!!!!*.......is safe from us

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> when are these guys gonna learn that nobody....*AND THE HERFABOMBER MEANS NOBODY!!!!*.......is safe from us
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I'd love to see a sitting President bombed (in a good way, stay off my back secret service).

:tinfoil3:_oh, and pics or it didn't happen_:tinfoil3:


----------

